# Usernames?



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Thought we'd have fun with this on this part of the forum. So all you Floridians, tell us what is behind your nickname. 

As for me, my real name is my screenname. Not too imaginative I suppose. I'm 26 and originally from VA. When I'm not fishing, I'm either cooking for my wife or playing poker.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Some are Jr. and some are Senior... My first son is the IV and I am Vic III so that is all that was to a screen name... From Michigan and moved here (Vero Beach) in June of 05. Love to cook and used play too much poker... Tend to fish a lot and also play Dad.
Not much interesting here.. Should have gotten married on a beach and then fished it though... More of a family man than anything.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

derek is my name and Xec is i dont know haha...im 23 and have lived in palm beach florida all my life


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I dip KODIAK while im fishin


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*My*

Dad loved fishing at Jettypark and we fished it way before it became a tourist spot. So he had me fishing there, since 74 and after he pass away. I have alway had a special place in my heart for that area.. So it was simple for me to pick Jettypark


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I ain't FROM Florida, but I fish there like I own the place   , so here goes.

I work for the railroad, so I'm a Railroader....

Stunning, huh?.....


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm new to Naples. Just moved here in July from Pittsburgh. I guess I'll have to change it pretty soon. Maybe I'll change it to "OhMyGodILoveFishingHereInNaples".


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Used to race open cockpit cars (sports racers) as in the LeMans style cars...then the money and sponsorship dried up and blew over to NASCAR, so I took up the moe dangerous and exciting sport of fishing. Funny...seems like the costs of both are about the same


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Just look to the left...*

My screen name is the same as my icon. One reason for posting here is that I was born in Florida.


----------



## irma01 (Sep 26, 2005)

My name is Bob and I was raised in IL. Moved to FL 1980. My nickname at home was Irma because as a 16 year old I could buy beer at Irma's Pub and became the school supplier.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Jigmaster*

My first fishing Reel given to me 30 years ago by my Grandfather a Penn Jigmaster think it was a 500. never failed me when i would spend 
the Days on or under the Seabreeze Bridge Catching the Sheeps.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I couldn't think of a name but had a bent hook in front me when I signed on.Now,I bend plenty of hooks down at Sebastian Inlet.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Purely for sentimental reasons. There once was a pier by this name on Topsail Island in North Carolina. I spent more time there than I did at work during my younger years. Nothing unusual to see well over a hundred Kings caught each spring there. Huricane got it but, the memories are wonderful.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I couldn't think of anything interesting when I signed on so my nickname from work went up. Actually I hate it, but everybody knows me as that and it is myuser name on all the forums I visit so, I guess I'm stuck W/ it. My real name is Bart Barry and like Vic I too am a III


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> I couldn't think of anything interesting when I signed on so my nickname from work went up. Actually I hate it, but everybody knows me as that and it is myuser name on all the forums I visit so, I guess I'm stuck W/ it. My real name is Bart Barry and like Vic I too am a III


Thats caz we Royalty.

III


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

VICIII said:


> Thats caz we Royalty.
> 
> III


Either that or Our parents weren't any more creative W/names than we are!


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

My name is Jeremy Dunlop and i am a union electrician local #756 Daytona Beach  born and raised


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> Either that or Our parents weren't any more creative W/names than we are!


Yeah my first son is VicIV


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*user names*

I am not from florida but I like the thought of what you are doing so I am going to the Virginia page and do the same thing. I wanted to post my in here because I find it interesting.

Dan from VA


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

My name is Aaron and I've been down here for 6 glorious years of sun, surf, and fishing. Been in Melbourne for 5 years and been in Rockledge for a year. I'm never moving from FL, shipping me out in a pine box is about the only way to do it now. 
I added the cpn to shorten it up for captain. I don't skipper a boat or have any military rank. I only got the name because my old calculus teacher used to call me captain all the time. I needed a username to log into my college's computer system, he kept calling me that, and the rest is history. This is my username for all my forums. Besides fishing, I cook, row in a single on the Indian River, breed snakes, and keep aquariums (reef and fresh).


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

My real name is Craig. My father-in-law taught me how to surf fish on vacation in Myrtle Beach. He also taught me how to throw a cast net. I was better at the cast net than fishing - but that's not hard for me. He's older, so he struggled more with the cast net. I became his bait supplier and he called me the "Mullet Wrangler." The name stuck. Now if I could just find more time to get to the water.....


I don't know about any of you, but this thread is starting to look like a post from match.com or something.

_"I love long walks on the beach and drinking pina coladas while watching the sun set"_


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*ballquest*

This is the name of my buis. in Ohio.Batting cages ,driving range,mini golf ,etc. I golf all summer and fish down in fl. all winter.I live in Palm Bay and fish 50 mi. either way.My 6 kids named me Old Wise Bison. Real handle is John.Great love for USMC.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

funny how the same post gets moved off the virginia board but stays on the florida board

heres how/why i got this name.......


----------



## b_raided (Dec 30, 2006)

b_raided
I just love braided line. 
No, I am not trying to start anything. Just my preference. I don't get to fish much but would love to learn how to fish SI and eventually will.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

RACN35 said:


> funny how the same post gets moved off the virginia board but stays on the florida board...


That's because the Florida moderator started it.


----------



## Lester Flatts (Nov 13, 2006)

Mine came from my boat's name. I have a flats boat, a Hewes Redfisher. I am also a huge bluegrass music fan, so I took the Lester Flatt name and turned it into my flats boats' name- Lester Flatt*s*.

BTW, I am new here, but have lurked for a while and love all the great info- thanks!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Lester Flatts said:


> Mine came from my boat's name. I have a flats boat, a Hewes Redfisher. I am also a huge bluegrass music fan, so I took the Lester Flatt name and turned it into my flats boats' name- Lester Flatt*s*.
> 
> BTW, I am new here, but have lurked for a while and love all the great info- thanks!


how is the bluegrass festival at yee haw junction?


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Lester Flatts said:


> Mine came from my boat's name. I have a flats boat, a Hewes Redfisher. I am also a huge bluegrass music fan, so I took the Lester Flatt name and turned it into my flats boats' name- Lester Flatt*s*.
> 
> BTW, I am new here, but have lurked for a while and love all the great info- thanks!


I'm not as big a bluegrass fan as you, but I do listen to Mike Cross and actually got to meet him at a concert at Langley AFB in Virginia a long time ago.

And I'd like to say that my screen name is a combination of my first and last names.... but it's not.

My real name is Fabio


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

My nickname has been Gib ever since I was a little kid.(first three letters of my last name) I've been fishing freshwater since birth and when I got stationed in Florida in 1976, I got addicted to saltwater fishing. I spent every spare moment at the jetties, or piers, or surf. A common term for such folks around here was a fishead. I've used it as a username ever since I've had a computer. Still here except now we have three boats and well over 100 fishing rods. My wife has her own flats skiff that she launches almost weekly, year-round, and goes pompano fishing several times a week when they're running.


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't live in Florida but we visit often and I love to fish there. I was trying to become a user and every name I tried to put in as a user name was already taken so I had a Abu Garcia reel in front of me so I tried abu and it worked. I really like the garcia reels but going by abu makes me feel like I'm from another country and there is no other country I would want to live or be from.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

abu said:


> I don't live in Florida but we visit often and I love to fish there. I was trying to become a user and every name I tried to put in as a user name was already taken so I had a Abu Garcia reel in front of me so I tried abu and it worked. I really like the garcia reels but going by abu makes me feel like I'm from another country and there is no other country I would want to live or be from.


Thats ok Abu ... we know the 7-eleven you work at     

just teasing. Never tried an Abu reel. I will have to put that on my New years Resolution list.


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks cygnus-x1.

I feel like I should be making you a slurpy. 

I'm just reading and learning all I can from you guys. You guys are a great learning tool for what I want to do.


Thanks for all the info.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Where in GA are you from?


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Woodstock. It's about 35 miles norht of Atlanta.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Use to live on the Yellow Breeches Creek in PA. (Great trout fishing) Moved to FL 8 yrs back for work. Just took Creek to remember.


----------

